# سؤال: ما سبب توقف محركات الطائرات في الارتفاعات العالية؟



## Eng_Ahmed_30 (24 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .... اول شيء حبيت اهني اللي قايمين على هذا المنتدى المذهل واقول يعطيكم الف عافيه :75: وهاي اول مشاركة لي بمنتدى هندسة الطيران ... عندي سؤال عن محركات الطيران
ما اسباب توقف محركات الطيارات على ارتفاعات عاليه احيانا وهل يحتاج الطيار الى الهبوط او تقليل ارتفاعه لاعادة تشغيل المحرك مره اخرى وماهي الاسباب بانه يقلل ارتفاعهً?​ 
ولكم جزيل الشكر.​ 

اخوكم/ احمد :34:​


----------



## جاسر (24 يناير 2010)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

حياك الله أخي المهندس/ أحمد 

واعذرني أولاً على تعديل العنوان ليدخل من يدخل بفكرة عن السؤال أو ليتشجع من لديه علم

حقيقة شدني سؤالك اعتصرت مخي لأتذكر بعض المعلومات القديمة - أيام الجامعة - ولكن لم استحضر الجواب الواضح حتى بالنسبة لي 

ولكن

في الطائرات ذات المحركات النفاثة والتي تطير في سرعات عالية ربما تتجاوز الصوت, تحدث عند فوهة مدخل المحرك موجة صدمية shock wave هذه الموجة الصدمية مفيدة جداً للمحرك حيث أنها تنقل التدفق الهوائي من وضع السرعة فوق الصوتية إلى سرعة أقل من الصوت وهي التي تجعل ضاغط المحرك يعمل بشكل سليم وبالتالي يكون أداء المحرك جيد, فجميع المحركات النفاثة تحتاج وضع أقل من الصوت لتعمل.

وهذه الموجة الصدمية وتصميم مدخل المحرك مبحث مستقل.

أتوقع والله أعلم أن الضاغط قد يحدث عنده انهيار للتدفق STALL بسبب أن الموجات الصدمية تتكون بطريقة لا تكفل للضاغط تدفق أقل من الصوت !

ولماذا لا تتكون الموجات الصدمية بشكل سليم عند الارتفاعات العالية ؟

مرة أخرى لا أملك جواب, ولكن قد يكون بسبب انخفاض الكثافة وبالتالي يقل الاحتكاك drag لدرجة كبيرة فتزيد السرعات بحيث تتشكل الموجات الصدمية بطريقة لا يُستفاد منها 


!

إن شاء الله نجد التفاعل ونقرأ إجابات تقودنا لتفسير هذه الظاهره 


تحاياي


----------



## nader amin (24 يناير 2010)

good answer


----------



## zrzor (25 يناير 2010)

موضوووع جميل جداا
والجــواب تقريبا كافي ومفيد ونتمنى منكم زيادة الافائدة في هذا الموضوع
تسلمووووووو ويعطيكم الف عافية


----------



## اكرم تويج (27 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا الله يخليك على هذه المعلومات


----------



## اكرم تويج (27 يناير 2010)

شكرا اخي جاسر على الرد واسمرارك لفعل الخير


----------



## virtualknight (30 يناير 2010)

شكرا على المعلومات


----------

